# scale SR20DET



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Hello all- I need the Nissan community's help!

I am looking to build a scale version (1:24) of the SR20DET engine. this is for scale modeling purposes. to make this engine I need diagrams, blueprints, schematics of the engine. something that can help me with dimensions of the block and valve cover. good pictures and measurements of the DET. Can any of you guys offer me any assistance with finding that info??? pictures aren't going to cut it! I need blueprints or diagrams schematics etc...

thanks for the help


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

seriously guys.. help me out here


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I highly doubt that anyone here has all of that stuff. Have you tried a dealer, they might have or know where you can get them.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you really want one, Hasegawa & Fujimi probably make SR20DET Sylvia kits. Just a few chops and you can jam it into what you're making, plus have yourself a nice exterior for another kit.

Unless you're one of those super detail freaks, then I can't help.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

any kit from any maker S13- S15 comes as a curbside kit (no opening hood or engine detail) believe me I've looked. I am trying to collaberate with scale auto style http://scaleautostyle.com to scratch build a DET. there are currently no 1:24 SR20 engines out there.... yet. thanks though FCS.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That company does some nice work. I hope they do well.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Not sure if this'll help because it's a cut-away view. It's not a DET but it's still an SR20!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks a lot so far, any help is welcome. 

C'mon fella's... I know someone has some blueprints diagrams schematics SOMETHING! All the attention this engine's got and no one has anything??? That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *That company does some nice work. I hope they do well. *


me too. his products are top quality.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you looked in the FSM? They have some dimensions, IIRC.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks bahearn, I will try that :cheers: to you brotha


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

desperate BUMP


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe this will help?
Full S14 SR20DET Factory Shop Manual...very large, hope you have anything higher than 56k.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

MrEous said:


> *Maybe this will help?
> Full S14 SR20DET Factory Shop Manual...very large, hope you have anything higher than 56k. *



thank you so much brotha. I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *thank you so much brotha. I can't tell you how much I appreciate that!!!    *


No problem at all man! :cheers:


----------



## scale auto style (Sep 8, 2009)

*nissan Engine SR20DET*

hi!! i know it's 6 year after this post. but just to inform you... i'm the new Owner of scale auto style. and SR20DET engine are in stock. same thing for RB26DET and RB26DETT

hope this will help you

yours


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Holy blast from the past!


----------



## scale auto style (Sep 8, 2009)

so do you find what you wanted ??? do you still in the hobby??

yours


----------

